# plenty of snow in central ohio! pics coming



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

some odd weather gong threw ohio this week. all the snow is blowing under the snow belt and right over us upper central ohio boys. 5" wednesday, and 4" yesterday here in wooster wayne county. i've got a number of pics for you guys i need to up load them and i'll post em for you guys. later, pete


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

I cant wait to see them! I also have some pics but they are not that good. ill post them up when i get a chance.


----------



## 972500 (Sep 24, 2006)

yea im out here in lima for school at UNOH im jus chillin in bed cause theres about a 1/4 inch of ice on everythig, including out giant snowman we built on friday, ha ha that is gonna last forever now.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Same here in stark County.


Corn are you at ATI?? did u see the get together?


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

hey clap,ati is on the other side of town.( like wooster is so big it's a big deal.....not!) i had planned on going but i lost track of it.last time i was in the conversation everyone was trying to figure out a good place to have it at around mansfield.. did the "get together" ever get together?ha-ha i was really looking forward to meeting some of you guys since i'm down here all bye my lonsome in wayne county. i havn't yet seen any plow site regulars from my area. later, pete


----------

